

Google App Engine 1.7.0 available to download - dotpot
https://developers.google.com/appengine/downloads

======
hencq
Finally, SSL for custom domains:
<https://developers.google.com/appengine/docs/ssl>

~~~
jbarham
And it costs $99/month. Hmm. (I'm not considering SNI since IMHO it's a non-
starter not being supported by XP.)

Lack of custom SSL was the main issue preventing me from considering App
Engine for my web service, so I'll definitely have to revisit it to see how it
could compare to AWS in production.

~~~
hencq
Alternatively I guess you could detect non-SNI browsers and redirect them to
appspot.com instead, but that feels a little messy.

~~~
saurik
I don't see how that could work: they wouldn't even be able to make the SSL
connection yet without getting the certificate error, and if the user is
willing to accept those then you may as well just keep them on the broken
hostname.

------
rmangi
Awesome that I just asked our premier support engineer if the $99 was waived
for paying premier customers and she had no idea they had released SSL to
everybody.

~~~
powera
The official launch announcement is going to be at I/O today.

~~~
rmangi
It was announced in the appengine newsgroup last night.

------
luriel
Yay! Google Cloud Storage support for Go:
[http://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/wiki/SdkForGoReleas...](http://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/wiki/SdkForGoReleaseNotes)

------
fruiapps
Only Python Stuff below: They have depricated the support for djangoforms in
the Python SDK, and hence here is my stint trying WTForms with app engine:
[http://blog.fruiapps.com/2012/06/Modelforms-for-appengine-
mo...](http://blog.fruiapps.com/2012/06/Modelforms-for-appengine-models-with-
WTForms-and-debugging-with-pdb)

I wish they include support for IPython as well. That would make things far
more easier and comfortable. I wish

------
follower
Heres's the SDK release notes:
[http://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/wiki/SdkReleaseNote...](http://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/wiki/SdkReleaseNotes)
(Includes the billing details for SSL.)

------
MatthewPhillips
For a second I thought they were open-sourcing App Engine. Instead this is
just a download for the SDK.

~~~
dotpot
you can browse the source if you like:
<https://code.google.com/p/googleappengine/>

~~~
rmangi
appengine is a platform, how would open sourcing it help you? You have a spare
datacenter? FWIW there is an opensource clone out there in the wild but you
need a cloud infrastructure to run it and it's not up to date with the latest
SDK.

~~~
rplnt
Releasing it would allow others to run "appengines" so you could move from one
provider to another as you can with "traditional" hosting. Appengine pretty
much locks you in. I'm interested to see where OpenShift will lead though.
<https://openshift.redhat.com/>

~~~
rmangi
<http://appscale.cs.ucsb.edu/>

